# How fast do they grow?



## dannygirl8 (May 18, 2009)

I have an almost 7 mos old mixed GS female who weighs about 31 lbs now. She is not growing as fast as she was when we found her at 12 wks. but stilling gaining weight. She gained 2 lbs in two weeks just recently. The vet estimated she would be about 35-45 lbs full grown. My question is this. At what point will she stop gaining weight or growing? I haven't had a young dog in so long, I don't remember. I'm curious as to how big she will get. I know if she was a full blooded GS she would grow for a long time, but she is not that big. Her shoulders are about 17-18" high at this time. Thanks!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante grew like there was no tomorrow until about 7 months and then it slowed dramatically.
I got him when he was 4 months old and up until about the 7ish month mark he gained about 10 pounds a month.

He probably grew height wise (I didn't track his height) an inch perhaps inch and a half between a year and two years.

He didn't really look like an adult dog until he was 3.

He's now 5 and weighs 80-85 pounds


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think height wise 12 months old for females and then they fill out as they get older. At 7 months she may gain another 10pounds by the time she is 1 yrs.


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

My girl is 15 months and 66 pounds. While her parents were large - Dad was ~120 and Mom was ~100 - she was the runt of the litter, so I don't expect her to get much larger.

Here is a standard growth chart for the first year. HTH

http://www.german-shepherd-lore.com/german-shepherd-growth-chart.html


----------



## dannygirl8 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well Stark is 20 weeks old today and weighs in at 55lbs.

He is quite tall as well (not sure of his recent height).

I expect him to reach about 100lbs or more by the time he is 1 years old. 

His dad was about 110lbs and his mother was around 80-90lbs.


----------

